# Personalizzazione immagine android

## djinnZ

Dato che ho cambiato il telefono devo procedere ad una nuova personalizzazione sia del nuovo (6,5" a €70, bella schifezza) che del vecchio corby i5500 che ho per passarlo a mia madre (e qui vi imploro di risparmiare i commenti salaci sulle persone anziane alle prese con gli smartphone, altrimenti non la finiamo più).

Per il nuovo potrei anche vedermela da solo ma il vecchio rischia di essere un problema.

Tutto quello che mi prefiggo per il corby è reinstallare l'immagine samsung originale (in origine era brandizzato tim) ripulita delle schifezze e da suonerie e temi stravaganti di modo che non possa riuscire a pasticciare la configurazione e poche altre cosette come impostare i permessi in modo che via BT o rete possa gestire direttamente le foto dal pc. (tanto per capirci sull'obiettivo)

Il problema è che le guide sono da mal di testa (o meglio sono scritte in bimbominchiese stretto) e hanno windozz od al massimo ubuntu (solo per qualcosa) come riferimento.

Ed ovviamente sono datate parlando ancora di jdk6 e simili, che ormai non sono più disponibili

Come mi regolo per installare l'emulatore su gentoo, tanto per cominciare? 

Guide ed overlay di riferimento?

Un qualche forum dove si possa chiedere?

----------

## loxdegio

Ti posso passare la guida che avevo scritto io per Heimdall sul forum di Androidiani.com

Ecco qui il link: http://www.androidiani.com/forum/samsung-galaxy-ace-plus-modding/250586-guida-heimdall.html

Tale guida l'ho scritta per Galaxy Ace Plus (però ad esempio il Galaxy Ace non viene riconosciuto e ho paura anche il corby a questo punto, ma) puoi sempre provare perché è un ottimo strumento.

Quanto a JDK6 può essere smascherato perché nel portage è ancora presente (dev-java/sun-jdk), anche perché è ancora l'unica versione supportata ufficialmente da Android, funzionerebbe anche il 7 ma porta talmente tanti problemi a livello di esecuzione che viene altamente sconsigliato.

Altrimenti puoi fare un salto su Sammobile.com, ma non prometto nulla anche lì solo strumenti Windows

----------

## djinnZ

Il jdk 6 lo ho installato (causa governo ladro ed imbecille) già, almeno ho capito che serve sempre quello (anche se il nuovo è 4.2).

heimdall uso la versione in portage?

Per l'emulatore come mi regolo? dev-util/android-sdk-update-manager (22.2.1)

Per ora sono alle prese con un aggiornamento ed il dannato problema di udev+suspend ma inizio il prima possibile.

----------

## loxdegio

Allora Heimdall va benissimo in versione portage (Ora non so come siano cambiate le cose visto che è una vita che non ne necessito, ma heimdall è basato su libusbx mentre in gentoo viene ancora installato libusb. O meglio libusbx da portage pare essere stato tolto, quindi penso che ormai si sia switchato di default al fork di libusb).

Quanto al sdk non capisco a cosa ti serva per cambiare solo una ROM, ma comunque il pacchetto è quello confermo  :Wink: 

Se ti servono anche eventuali toolchain arm puoi scaricare le Linaro dal loro sito (consiglio vivamente questa strada), oppure scarichi dev-util/android-ndk, ma ha solo la toolchain arm-androideabi che non va perché rompe i link dei moduli del kernel (per quello va usato arm-eabi)

----------

## djinnZ

Pensavo di lanciarlo in emulazione e fare le normali operazioni di installazione ed aggiornamento da li.

Tutto quello che mi serve è rimuovere le applicazioni samsung, watsup, l'icona di FB (ma non la chat) il maledetto widget del tempo e gmail.

L'ideale sarebbe poter preconfigurare l'account google e le varie configurazioni (desktop compresi) di modo che sia possibile resettarlo senza traumi.

----------

## loxdegio

Se ci sai un po' fare la via migliore è questa: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=633246

Buon divertimento  :Very Happy: 

----------

